# Myostatin Inhibitors (Myo-HMP)



## K1 (Nov 16, 2012)

by Mike Arnold

With an abundance of new products being made available for the bodybuilding community over the last few years, the market has become saturated with nearly every variety of muscle-building, fat-shedding compounds imaginable. No doubt, BB’rs of the early 21st century have a decisive advantage over their 20th century counterparts, but with this thriving market comes a tidal wave of new information. If one is not diligent in continuing his self-education, it is easy to fall behind in the ever-advancing realm of BB’ing product development and application. However, there is one category of supplementation which has had nearly everyone talking in recent years…the category of myostatin inhibitors.

What is myostatin? In short, myostatin is an endogenous substance which limits muscle growth in humans and animals. More specifically, Myostatin is known as growth differentiation factor 8 (or GDF-8) and is encoded by the MSTN gene in humans. It acts as a negative regulator of muscle growth through the inhibition of AKT-induced protein synthesis and muscle cell differentiation. It belongs to the TGF beta protein family and is produced primarily in muscle tissue, which is then released into circulation, exerting its effects by attaching to and activating the activin type II receptor. Myostatin is an extremely potent regulator of muscle hypertrophy, having the potential to not only accelerate muscle growth beyond natural limits, but to change our genetic set-point in terms of muscular size. The positive applications in bodybuilding are obvious.

The myostatin gene was indentified in 1997 by geneticists Se-Jin and McPherson. Within a very short time of its discovery, myostatin research was well under way and by 2001 we witnessed the first successful attempt at myostatin gene manipulation, in which geneticists introduced a mutation into the bodies of mice, leading to the suppression of myostatin levels. The result was that the mice grew massive in size, showcasing muscular development far beyond their other mice brethren. Since then, research & development has continued at a fairly aggressive pace, with multiple pharmaceutical companies all clamoring for a piece of the pie within the prescription drug marketplace.

We have recently witnessed the immergence of several, effective myostatin regulating drugs, with the most recent of these being Myostatin-HMP. This product works by binding to free myostatin within the bloodstream and target tissues, effectively is prohibiting it from exerting its effects within muscle tissue. When myostatin levels are lowered, the walls come down (figuratively speaking), allowing for the accumulation of muscle protein at an exaggerated rate through both enhanced protein synthesis, as well as an increase in the rate of muscle cell differentiation.

While scientific data is an important piece of the puzzle when it comes to our understanding of myostatin inhibitors, it forms an incomplete picture by itself. Real-world evidence is crucial in providing us with not only tangible results, but it helps us establish optimal guidelines for use in our research subjects. When evaluating the real-world effects of this drug, there are several commonalities which have become apparent among research subjects. Thus far, the general consensus seems to be that results manifest quickly; within just a few days of use. The first effect typically noticed is an increase in whole-body muscle fullness. This positive feature is a trait shared with other myostatin inhibitors and therefore, is not unexpected. This increase in fullness is of sufficient intensity to elicit visual changes within the research subject’s physique. At around the same time, an ongoing decrease in bodyfat is usually observed, which some commenting that Myo-HMP delivers superior fat loss results compared to other myostatin inhibitors. By about 7-10 days in, the effects of Myo-HMP can be clearly seen and felt, with these effects becoming more pronounced as time continues to pass. At this point, it appears that the average weight gain is around 8-12 lbs after 30 days of research, although a percentage of users have experienced even greater gains during an equal period of time.

Anyone considering purchasing Myo-HMP should understand that there are two version of the molecule being sold in the marketplace. Specifically, the difference comes down to whether or not the molecule has been “tagged”. Cheaper versions of Myo-HMP contain a tag. This tag is an inactive (in terms of growth potential) portion of the molecule, which is responsible for causing the user to experience feelings of sickness when administering this version of this product. In contrast, non-tagged versions do not cause these bothersome side effects.

With myostatin research & development pressing steadily forward, the BB’ing community now has full access to an impressive catalog of myostatin inhibiting drugs, with Myo-HMP as the latest addition to the roster. This makes achievement of our bodybuilding & strength related goals that much easier.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Feb 26, 2013)

Great read this answered a lot of questions


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anyone heard of any real positive feedback of results?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 28, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Has anyone heard of any real positive feedback of results?



I remember all the talk and hoopla about myostatyin blockers a few years ago, but zip as far as real world examples. It all seams to be test tube at this point I guess???

Hawk


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 28, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> I remember all the talk and hoopla about myostatyin blockers a few years ago, but zip as far as real world examples. It all seams to be test tube at this point I guess???
> 
> Hawk



I remember back in like 2003 when everyone at Tnation was writing about this, then a few months later they came out with a product... LoL 

It's going to be awesome when they get this shit right!


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 2, 2013)

What would be a appropriate dose on MYO?
And for how long at least do I have to run it?


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 2, 2013)

From ergo it's 260mcg you use it all lasts you a month. I've read of people injecting every two weeks if you got the money.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone know how it has worked out for folks who have researched it?


----------



## Daveyjones (Mar 3, 2013)

Do research subjects lose muscle mass after they discontinue the substance


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 3, 2013)

Ill be posting a three week cycle soon about it with pics So ya.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 3, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Ill be posting a three week cycle soon about it with pics So ya.



Any good results?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks itsno .be something I'll be interested in seeing bro..


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out what diet is best with this. I have heard some people say it speeds up your metabolism and they were throwing down food and still losing fat.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 4, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Ill be posting a three week cycle soon about it with pics So ya.



Good deal...


----------



## Zaven (Mar 4, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Ill be posting a three week cycle soon about it with pics So ya.



Are you taking any other peps or anabolics too?


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm planning on running three weeks first two weeks follistatin from ergo then the third week myo HMp from ergo no gear being ran along with these peptides. I'm thinking about also running 3G of creatine with it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 7, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> I'm planning on running three weeks first two weeks follistatin from ergo then the third week myo HMp from ergo no gear being ran along with these peptides. I'm thinking about also running 3G of creatine with it.



Sounds great. Expect huge strength increases straightaway. Literally unlike anything you have ever taken. Let me know how everything goes.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 7, 2013)

You inject intramuscular correct? An what size needle should be used .5?


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 7, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> Sounds great. Expect huge strength increases straightaway. Literally unlike anything you have ever taken. Let me know how everything goes.



Sounds almost too good to be true  

ItsNOtatoomah- hope you go on soon can't wait to see the results!


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 7, 2013)

Ya planning in t ergo pep only has 1mg in stock so waiting for resupply


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 5, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Ya planning in t ergo pep only has 1mg in stock so waiting for resupply



any news bro?


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 13, 2013)

Man I did a log on it a couple months back. Read up on it.it's in the GH section below this section.  I was getting results until I crashed my car and had to stop training for a little over a month.  The protocol is in there as well as results. Research. Everything give it a read. I'm gonna log it again this fall. I have a bunch on hand so we'll see for sure.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's alink to the log 
MYO Log - AlinBoard “ Anabolic Steroids Discussion Forum “ Discuss Bodybuilding Steroids Online.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 13, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> Man I did a log on it a couple months back. Read up on it.it's in the GH section below this section.  I was getting results until I crashed my car and had to stop training for a little over a month.  The protocol is in there as well as results. Research. Everything give it a read. I'm gonna log it again this fall. I have a bunch on hand so we'll see for sure.



okay i found it. thanks bro for sharing your experience with us.. i`m considering to run it in the future instead of gear.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 13, 2013)

MoFo said:


> okay i found it. thanks bro for sharing your experience with us.. i`m considering to run it in the future instead of gear.



During PCT or something. I'm gonna be on TRT when I do it again. I'm gonna do it a little different then the way I did I last time. I'm just doing one muscle not two. Too much work trying to build two like I was doing it. Next time it's just chest. I recommend doing one group to you too. At most a primary and secondary. Like chest and tris. I ended up wearing down at the end so I wasn't getting the most of it.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 13, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> During PCT or something. I'm gonna be on TRT when I do it again. I'm gonna do it a little different then the way I did I last time. I'm just doing one muscle not two. Too much work trying to build two like I was doing it. Next time it's just chest. I recommend doing one group to you too. At most a primary and secondary. Like chest and tris. I ended up wearing down at the end so I wasn't getting the most of it.



okay thanks for the tips bro. i have a question, how permanent are the results once you come off?


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 13, 2013)

MoFo said:


> okay thanks for the tips bro. i have a question, how permanent are the results once you come off?



They should be permanent if it works. It won't be a huge gain in size or strength it will be in the 5%-10% Range. That's probably even a bit high but if you read up on the literature/science before the log starts it's a close to permanant thing as long as you do enough to maintain.  I'm actually a good amount larger than when I did the log . All my measurements are Bigger but that's largely due to trenbolone. After i crashed i lost quite a bit not eating or going to the gym. Read the log I did all sorts of things to help maximize the gains.  I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 14, 2013)

thanks a lot brother. i`m researching as much as i can for this and your log it`s very interesting. i also found another very good log on PM.. i`m gonna post the link for the people who didn`t see it.
BIG EVIL MYO HMP Ergopep log - Professional Muscle
http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f...statin-hmp-experience-pics-9.html#post1334465


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 14, 2013)

Cool thanks


----------

